# 1076g Project-SID



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

ok - the fork is finished and weighs just 1076g at 168mm steerer lenght!

as decribed in the other thread "my 1100g SID-Project" https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=10111 i combined a 02 SID Carbon steerer-/crown- assembly with 01 SID Race internals.on the lowers i shaved the disc-adapter and reinforcement completely away and sanded the colour completely away before applying just a hair of black paint to prevent the magnesium from corrosion.

here's the whole thread again:
here's how it all started:
on the far back is a 02 SID Blackbox from Thomas Frischknecht, in the middle the disassembled 02 SID Carbon and in the front my 01 SID Race (1140g with shaved disc-adapter and 168mm steerer).









here's the 02 SID Race Carbon internals:









here's the 01 SID Race internals (no lockout!):









here's the 01 SID Race crown-/steerer-assembly that got replaced with the carbon one(168mm lenght):









here's the Carbon steerer-/Crown assembly cut to the same 168mm lenght:









here's the shaved and sanded lowers.note the missing disc-adapters.bushings still installed but no seals:









and here it is again with new black paint:









and just for comparison the standard lowers of the SID Blackbox:









and here's the assembled fork,grease and oil all inklusive - 1076g !!
i will apply some stickers later adding 1-2 g 









another view:


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

*wow!*

That is really nice, nino. I'm impressed. Please give us a full report on how it performs, and pics of your complete bike.

That's quite a big difference in weight between the 02 and 01 internals. I wonder what the claimed enhancements from 01 to 02 were from RS. Is the entire difference accounted for by the lockout?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool! It looks mean 

- Jeremy -


----------



## emkay (Jan 19, 2004)

*Just to get it right....*

Hello Nino!

Just to understand your project right.... you took the internals+"legs" of a SID SL'01 and the carbon crown and steer of a SID Carbon'02?

I'm thinking of using the internals of my old SID and installing them in my SID Carbon'02!

Mads


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*almost right...*

it's the internals of a 01 SID Race combined with the Carbon assembly of a 02 SID Carbon.the lowers of those forks are the same but i reworked them as described above.the deep blue colour simply added too much weight.

the 01 SID Race had internals without a lockout and without any rebound adjuster.the 02 SID SL / Race / World Cup all share those same internals i posted above which weigh 358g and have adjustable rebound and manual lockout.

i already rode the 01 SID Race for 2 years and found a setting which suits me fine. I don't need a lockout or rebound.for me a fork has to take the sharpest hits...all the rest is done with body english.stiffness for sure isn't on par with lets say a FOX but i never had any complaints.i weigh 150 lbs so that's really not a big concern. my fork has 63mm of travel which suits my HT. i once tried a 85mm SID SL and steering got too slow for my taste although the fork would absorb the bumps a bit better.anyway - i still prefer the 02 SIDs over anything else.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

*great*

How much travel has that fork? 63mm?

Are you gonna put original RS stickers on the fork or just like the pic?


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats awesome!


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

*maybe a few more grams*

nino, you might be able to save a few more grams with enduro fork seals
http://www.enduroforkseals.com
I installed them on both of my forks (2002 Duke Race and 2004 Duke SL U-turn) last weekend, and it seemed to lower the weight a bit. I say seemed becuase I didn't think to weigh just the seals until after they were installed, so I only have before and after weights for the complete fork. I also changed the oil at the same time, so that may have affected the weights.

Duke Race original seals - 1563g
Duke Race enduro seals - 1549g

Duke SL original seals - 1932g
Duke SL enduro seals - 1916g

Anyway, the enduro seals definitely don't add any weight, and they are much higher quality than the original seals.


----------



## emkay (Jan 19, 2004)

*Thanks Nino...*

for your explenation! Do you think it would be possible to change my 02'internals with lock-out with the internals of a SID'99 without lock-out? Seems like getting rid of the suspension-lockout would save me about 150 grams.

I'm just asking you because it seems like you have alot of exprience with suspension forks!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*seal weights...*

if i remember right the standard seals weigh 23g/pair.
might be that there are other seals that are a bit lighter, who knows? BUT from 01 SIDs got those xxx-seals which are far superior than the previous ones.that's why "enduro"-seals and others started to sell their own seals.later the SIDs seals were fine.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

nino said:


> i already rode the 01 SID Race for 2 years and found a setting which suits me fine. I don't need a lockout or rebound.for me a fork has to take the sharpest hits...all the rest is done with body english.stiffness for sure isn't on par with lets say a FOX but i never had any complaints.i weigh 150 lbs so that's really not a big concern. my fork has 63mm of travel which suits my HT. i once tried a 85mm SID SL and steering got too slow for my taste although the fork would absorb the bumps a bit better.anyway - i still prefer the 02 SIDs over anything else.


So in other words it rides like crap?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well enough for me...*

no 4 bar linkage, discbrakes and sophisticated suspension is needed for me.just a lightweight HT and a capable rider.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

*off topic but*

just curious, Nino, where did you spend your mexican vacation?
Were you able to ride?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*mexico...*

south of Cancun in Playa del Carmen. awesome beach and water,no biking.i rent a steel beach cruiser once for just an hour to go "shopping" in the village and it beat me! that was the slowest bike i ever threw a leg over.i really had to work hard just to get that thing going on the flats (singlespeed)....
i was here.a location like in paradise and really as pictured. not crowded at all even when it was fully booked:
http://www.shangrilacaribe.com/photos.html


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*Great build! *

Nino, that fork is just amazing! Have you thought what kind of decals you will attach into it ? The black SID logos with white letter outlines would be cool...

BTW: You don't happen to have any '01 SID Race's laying around that you would like to sell, do you ? I would be very interested! I have a 2000 SID Race (1195g) now but the needle valves are pain in the a$$.
How about the Vuelta mag brakesets - still have them for sale ?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*i have, i have not....*

i have a almost new 01 SID Race BUT there are no more Vueltas! i try to get some more but it seems they are all gone.
contact me off the board:
[email protected]


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Nino, sent you mail a while ago. If it doesn't arrive, please contact me: [email protected] !


----------



## Chammomiles (Aug 27, 2021)

nino said:


> *almost right...*
> 
> it's the internals of a 01 SID Race combined with the Carbon assembly of a 02 SID Carbon.the lowers of those forks are the same but i reworked them as described above.the deep blue colour simply added too much weight.
> 
> ...


Can the 2001 Sid race damper be serviced somehow? I got the oil out of the cartridge, but cannot seem to replace it. Thx for any advice!!!
✌


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Is nino even still alive?


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Lol! I almost wrote back something like "Hey Nino, glad to hear from you! Haven't seen you around since I was reading Weight Weenies a lot 10 years ago!". 

Nino was a good and enthusiastic contributor back then. I hope he's doing well.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

TylerVernon said:


> Is nino even still alive?


Rumor has it, Nino got his SID down to 237 grams and was never heard from again...


----------

